# Rice Pizza



## Constance (Oct 29, 2005)

Lisa's Rice Pizza 

Ingredients
o	1 cup raw Lowell Farms Jasmine Rice (White), cooked 
o	2 eggs 
o	1 cup mozzarella cheese, grated 
o	16 oz can tomato sauce or marinara sauce 
o	1/2 green pepper, sliced 
o	1/2 onion, sliced 
o	mushrooms, sliced 
o	black olives, sliced 
o	pepperoni, sliced 
o	any other favorite toppings 
o	1 cup grated mozarella cheese 

Directions
Cook Jasmine Rice according to directions. Mix with eggs and 1 cup cheese. Spread on bottom of well greased pizza pan or deep dish. Bake 450 degrees for 20 minutes.Spread tomato or marinara sauce over baked crust. Add favorite toppings and 1 cup cheese. Bake 450 degrees for 10 minutes or until cheese is bubbly.
Serves 4

*Question: I have never used Jasmine rice...could I substitute long grain rice? What is the difference?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 29, 2005)

Ohhhh yummers! My mom made a great rice pizza when we were kids (she also likes to top shepard's pie with rice and cheese - so good!), I'd not thought of it in ages! I think I'll have to try making one very soon as your recipe has got me hungry all of a sudden 

(Long grain rice should be fine, I know that's what ma' makes it with )


----------



## Haggis (Oct 29, 2005)

> *Question: I have never used Jasmine rice...could I substitute long grain rice? What is the difference?


 
Jasmine rice is a long grain rice has a unique flavour and smell. However in this recipe long-grain rice is probably more suitable since you probably wouldn't want the flavour of jasmine rice combining with pepperoni, olives etc.


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

HMMM, VERY INTERESTING. GOT SOME LEFT OVER BASMATI, THAT SHOULD BE FINE YEAH?


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess so, HC...I've never tasted basmati either. We don't have much of that fancy stuff in Franklin County


----------



## amber (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, it sounds unique for sure.  I'm trying to keep an open mind here, but rice on pizza just doesnt sound like a texture I would like on pizza, but the rest of the ingredients sound great.


----------



## Dove (Oct 29, 2005)

This sounds interesting..DH has Celiac desease..( alergy to all wheat products ) Gluten does him in. I just might have to try this..Thanks

Marge~Dove


----------

